# Holiday booked, better start cutting...



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

So I'm at work, get a phone call saying I've booked a holiday in 8 weeks "surprise!!!"

Hadnt planned to start cutting yet but the bulking mental effects were starting to get to me anyway and so it was time to cut! Going to use this journal to track my progress and as a bit of motivation to push through those moments when I just want to eat the entire bag of M&M's (they are peanut ones- proteinsssss)

Stats - 5ft1, starting weight 134lb. Total Gain during 5month bulk of 12lb. TDEE around 1800. Started to taper down my calories from 2300 bulking around 3 weeks ago. Hit 1600 this week. Official weigh in days are Sunday mornings!

For the first few weeks I didn't weigh in until I had hit a 200cal deficit. Tuesday just gone I weighed for the first time - 130lb!!! Happy with that.

Weight this morning 129lb! Happier again.

Training is a 5day split. So far I haven't lost any strength and some lifts have increased, however I do need slightly more recovery time and I'm getting DOMS like a newbie- especially after leg days. No cardio as yet, it's my number one enemy and so I'm saving it for when I really have stalled, maybe not the best idea I don't know but hey I hate cardio!!!

Chucked in some pictures, mainly some comparisons of the start of my bulk to now. First pic was the very end of my bulk at 134lb bloaty mess!! Pic 4 a few days ago...

Lets shift some fat and see what I have created underneath!


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

You look great in all pics IMHO, But that outer sweep is nice


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

arcticfox said:


> You look great in all pics IMHO, But that outer sweep is nice


Thank you!! :thumb:


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

> So I'm at work, get a phone call saying I've booked a holiday in 8 weeks "surprise!!!"
> 
> Hadnt planned to start cutting yet but the bulking mental effects were starting to get to me anyway and so it was time to cut! Going to use this journal to track my progress and as a bit of motivation to push through those moments when I just want to eat the entire bag of M&M's (they are peanut ones- proteinsssss)
> 
> ...


Even as a "bloaty mess" as you put it you still look better than most women out there these days, would easily get me a slap from the wife with my wandering eyes


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

T100 said:


> Even as a "bloaty mess" as you put it you still look better than most women out there these days, would easily get me a slap from the wife with my wandering eyes


exactly. I'm a man who lloves a little roundness to my women but IMO you great grace. Don't over evaluate yourself and enjoy your fine physic and just go for self improvement in health


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Tell me I'm not the only person who has up and down days...Today I am flat, and just unimpressed with what I see! I took some measurements earlier and I am down 1 inch on my waist, up half an inch on my arms but down 2 inches on my legs...WTF? I kinda like my chunky legs :angry:

I seem to have hit a slight stumbling block hitting my protein too. Getting in around 130g when I really want to get around 150\60 which is frustrating me! Maybe it doesn't matter that much I am just anal about hitting things! Grumpy day...


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Grace45 said:


> Tell me I'm not the only person who has up and down days...Today I am flat, and just unimpressed with what I see! I took some measurements earlier and I am down 1 inch on my waist, up half an inch on my arms but down 2 inches on my legs...WTF? I kinda like my chunky legs :angry:
> 
> I seem to have hit a slight stumbling block hitting my protein too. Getting in around 130g when I really want to get around 150\60 which is frustrating me! Maybe it doesn't matter that much I am just anal about hitting things! Grumpy day...


Menopause? :lol:


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Menopause? :lol:


I'm 26!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

all the creepy old men gonna jump on this thread LOL be aware @Grace45


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

In for the shreds, got holiday in 12 weeks myself lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> all the creepy old men gonna jump on this thread LOL be aware @Grace45


Already in lolol


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

> Already in lolol


Haha :thumb


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

BrahmaBull said:


> Already in lolol


I'm sure you will track my progress on Insta anyway...stalker...


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> I'm sure you will track my progress on Insta anyway...stalker...


Brb seeing if any new glute pics


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Grace45 said:


> I'm 26!!!!!!!!


I was joking.... I am 20... beat you


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

A1243R said:


> I was joking.... I am 20... beat you


Thanks for making me feel old on that one!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

BrahmaBull said:


> Brb seeing if any new glute pics


Sorry to disappoint you...


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> Sorry to disappoint you...


Unfollowed!!

And negged.


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

BrahmaBull said:


> Unfollowed!! And negged.


What did I do...


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> What did I do...


It's what you didn't do Grace lol


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

BrahmaBull said:


> It's what you didn't do Grace lol


Ahh its like that...FINE!


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Good luck with this  you look great, great progress on legs as well some nice definition going on, I think you'll do very well.

I am also on a 'mini cut' as we speak  for a holiday too, just under 4 weeks left to lose a bit of weight and see what I look like!!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

So today I am meeting with my coach for the first time! Scared, Nervous, Hungry...

She wants me stage ready for April...This doesn't feel like much time in my current condition but we will see! Fingers crossed shes not an absolute mental case...


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Look horny in every pic, 100% would!!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Archaic said:


> Look horny in every pic, 100% would!!


Umm...Thanks


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

In for the masturbation material

Whoop typo i meant friendly support to a fellow ukmer


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

So looks like Aprils going ahead! Slightly nervous. Prep starts in September so I have a little while to chill and collect my pennies!!!

Heres a comparison January to now-


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Grace45 said:


> So looks like Aprils going ahead! Slightly nervous. Prep starts in September so I have a little while to chill and collect my pennies!!!
> 
> Heres a comparison January to now-
> 
> View attachment 112801


holy jesus christ, Well thats a great body. BUM


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

looking great already! good luck!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Weighed in yesterday at 128lb. Considering I have done no meal prep this week and been so busy with the end of my loft conversion I was expecting a gain so pretty pleased with a loss even if only 1lb!! To be honest I am feeling pretty crappy. I've managed to injure my wrist so I'm having to adapt lots of things when training and my energy is getting low quickly!

My coach needs me to bring my back out more. Its guaranteed my weakest spot (3 month progression pic) so going to spend some time with a trainer from this week to really hit my lats - or lack of...

View attachment IMG_8680.JPG


View attachment IMG_8711.JPG


View attachment IMG_8724.JPG


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Good luck with this, exciting times making comp plans! :thumb:

Keep pushing even though feeling crappy, we all do at some point in cutting, but the end result is worth it!

Will your coach not help with your back, rather than a trainer?


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Keeks said:


> Good luck with this, exciting times making comp plans! :thumb:
> 
> Keep pushing even though feeling crappy, we all do at some point in cutting, but the end result is worth it!
> 
> Will your coach not help with your back, rather than a trainer?


Thank you !

He will, come September I start full time with a coach in prep for UKBFF in April. Until then I am on my own and there is actually a pretty decent trainer at the gym who has offered his time free of charge so figured I may as well use it!


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

Back and shoulders look loads better in second pic. Keep at it. Good luck.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Am I the only one who thinks it sounds weird when a woman talks about bulking?


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

> Am I the only one who thinks it sounds weird when a woman talks about bulking?


no mate your not haha


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

sen said:


> Why can't we bulk? We kinda need to!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

dint say you couldnt. Just sounds strange.


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

sen said:


> dint say you couldnt. Just sounds strange.


it was fun getting fat...well it is compared to cutting!!


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Grace45 said:


> it was fun getting fat...well it is compared to cutting!!


YOU WAS NEVER FAT, You do look great though "Still liking the butt"


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Weighed in a day early just cause I felt like it...

126lb! incredibly happy with that. Feeling really tired lately but pushing through none the less. I'm still sitting at 1600cals so haven't had to reduce which to be honest is a god send, I'm hungry enough as it is!! Took some measurements today:

waist 24.5inches down from 26

hips 36 down from 37

quads 20.5 down from 22.5

overall happy with the progress I am making. I do look a little flat but going to allow a little refeed today so will hopefully be a bit perkier tomorrow!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

You have made brilliant progress since January, well done


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Adz said:


> You have made brilliant progress since January, well done


thank you so much


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Your looking fecking great to be fair... You'll be turning lots of heads on holiday  :thumb:

Your bum is looking great


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Coach is now 100% secured. Completely fell on my feet got chatting to someone from UKBFF itself and she's taken me under her wing so I couldn't be happier right now.

I have been killing my back lately specifically my lats. Pull ups every damn day trying to perfect them. Started unable to do one now can do 5 so progress is being made! Still trying to activate and spread them and I am getting there!

Still focused on on the diet too although I did refeed on Saturday and it was much needed! Bumped my energy right up! 3 weeks left then time to start reverse dieting!!!


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

great progress keep up the good work. We all have they days where we just feel s**t but just push through it and you will see light at the end of the tunnel ^_^


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Nice back shoot


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Been a while since I updated on here...

Essentially its been a really s**t few weeks! I got ill with this horrible summer cold that is floating about, was in bed for 48 hours. Fed myself up to the eye balls and then everything just stopped! I was back training within 3 days and that has been going great, back on the diet within the same time frame but any weight loss stalled. I have hovered at 58kg for the last 2 weeks only today dropping down to 57.3. My diets been consistent, I even lowered my calories to 1500 in an attempt to push the lbs down even further. I feel crap, I don't like what I am seeing but I am sticking with it and training and eating just as well as before! Totally hit that point of second guessing and mentally bashing. I've got 11 days left of this cut and then I am away. When I come back I start with my coach ready for next year, so there will be more food and a whole new training program! The only plus I have the last two weeks is I managed to hit 100kg for 3 on my squat this week, that is my highest weight to date.

I found a photo of myself from 8 years ago..its perked my spirits up slightly, easy to beat yourself up when things don't go smooth huh?


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

Grace45 said:


> Been a while since I updated on here...
> 
> Essentially its been a really s**t few weeks! I got ill with this horrible summer cold that is floating about, was in bed for 48 hours. Fed myself up to the eye balls and then everything just stopped! I was back training within 3 days and that has been going great, back on the diet within the same time frame but any weight loss stalled. I have hovered at 58kg for the last 2 weeks only today dropping down to 57.3. My diets been consistent, I even lowered my calories to 1500 in an attempt to push the lbs down even further. I feel crap, I don't like what I am seeing but I am sticking with it and training and eating just as well as before! Totally hit that point of second guessing and mentally bashing. I've got 11 days left of this cut and then I am away. When I come back I start with my coach ready for next year, so there will be more food and a whole new training program! The only plus I have the last two weeks is I managed to hit 100kg for 3 on my squat this week, that is my highest weight to date.
> 
> ...


would never even think that is you from the first picture to now. Good work @Grace45


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Vincey said:


> would never even think that is you from the first picture to now. Good work @Grace45


Thanks @Vincey its way too easy to forget where you actually started!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Grace45 said:


> Thanks @Vincey its way too easy to forget where you actually started!


Your looking really good :thumb:  Your face looks completely different too... Definitely suit Blonde better


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

This week just seems to be low after low. I am constantly second guessing my every move, I am tired but I cant sleep. I am NEVER truly hungry! I've well and truly lost a happy balance and although I can physically see changes I think the scales are playing with my head and I feel like I am starting to loose mass. To be honest I am really unsure what to do. I have about 3 weeks until I start with my coach, 2 of which I will be abroad. I am thinking I may start reversing as of today. I do not want to undo my hard work and cause damage that I will only have to rectify! I generally just feel really quite crap, low & flat! Any suggestions to pull me out of this would be great! I know I have made a lot of progress in the last few months but I have come to a complete standstill and It is starting to over take my tiny little mind!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Grace45 said:


> This week just seems to be low after low. I am constantly second guessing my every move, I am tired but I cant sleep. I am NEVER truly hungry! I've well and truly lost a happy balance and although I can physically see changes I think the scales are playing with my head and I feel like I am starting to loose mass. To be honest I am really unsure what to do. I have about 3 weeks until I start with my coach, 2 of which I will be abroad. I am thinking I may start reversing as of today. I do not want to undo my hard work and cause damage that I will only have to rectify! I generally just feel really quite crap, low & flat! Any suggestions to pull me out of this would be great! I know I have made a lot of progress in the last few months but I have come to a complete standstill and It is starting to over take my tiny little mind!
> 
> View attachment 113646


Grace you look great  :thumb: Maybe have a little re feed today and have one last push until you go on holiday? Then relax on holiday and rejuvenate ready to start with the coach!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> Grace you look great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Grace you look great  :thumb: Maybe have a little re feed today and have one last push until you go on holiday? Then relax on holiday and rejuvenate ready to start with the coach!


Ahh Refeed! What should I refeed to? Im sitting at 1500 at the moment, I was going to just go back up to 1650 until I am away seeing as nothing is happening and I don't want to A cut my cals any further and B bloat on holiday due to untrackable food!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Grace45 said:


> Ahh Refeed! What should I refeed to? Im sitting at 1500 at the moment, I was going to just go back up to 1650 until I am away seeing as nothing is happening and I don't want to A cut my cals any further and B bloat on holiday due to untrackable food!


What carbs have you been eating over the past few weeks? Dont change carb soruce as your body may not react well to it!

What day do you go away?


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

A1243R said:


> What carbs have you been eating over the past few weeks? Dont change carb soruce as your body may not react well to it!
> 
> What day do you go away?


So I have been 136g carbs, 155g Protein 43g fats, My carb sources are Basmati rice, Sweet Potatoe, Fruits & a single slice of wholemeal bread! So 1550 sorry!

I go away next Saturday - 22nd


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Grace45 said:


> So I have been 136g carbs, 155g Protein 43g fats, My carb sources are Basmati rice, Sweet Potatoe, Fruits & a single slice of wholemeal bread! So 1550 sorry!
> 
> I go away next Saturday - 22nd


If i were you id probably have a refeed tomorrow, maybe 250/275g carbs - try and do it in as few meals as possible. This will give your metabolism a kick... try and keep protein and fats the same though!

then as of next Wednesday night / thursday morning id slack off the diet and starting eating a bit less loosely and aiming to be back up to maintenance by Sunday so you can enjoy your holiday :thumb:


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

A1243R said:


> If i were you id probably have a refeed tomorrow, maybe 250/275g carbs - try and do it in as few meals as possible. This will give your metabolism a kick... try and keep protein and fats the same though!
> 
> then as of next Wednesday night / thursday morning id slack off the diet and starting eating a bit less loosely and aiming to be back up to maintenance by Sunday so you can enjoy your holiday :thumb:


Thank you soooo much!! Hopefully this will pull me out of the mental hole I have got in. Honestly I swear its all mental games!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Lyle McDonald recommends 4-6g per lb of LBM on a refeed day if you want something structured. You can drop protein lower and try to stay close to your normal cals


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Grace45 said:


> Thank you soooo much!! Hopefully this will pull me out of the mental hole I have got in. Honestly I swear its all mental games!


Yeah it is all mental! 100%! The boost in carbs give your metabolism and give you some brain food :thumb: Maybe if you want have a little treat too... but dont go mad :lol:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

RIGHT! I'm Propper Pissed!!!

Wtf did no-one tag me into this??

:drool:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> Lyle McDonald recommends 4-6g per lb of LBM on a refeed day if you want something structured. You can drop protein lower and try to stay close to your normal cals


Correct! Maybe work this out for you if you need Grace... the way your feeling it may be nice just to have a bit of a day where you relax the diet though and that will give you the mental ability to follow the last few days...


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Looking great! We all have our moments when dieting, it can get damn tough but worth it in the end, don't let it get to you too much.

As A1243R says, re-feed should help, and don't let scales mess with your head, they can really make you doubt yourself, but go off photos, clothes, measurements etc and use the scales as a rough guide. Same with the tiredness, can affect how you feel things are going, I can never seem to think straight when dieting, so the minds games seem even worse.

Have a fab holiday!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Verno said:


> RIGHT! I'm Propper Pissed!!!
> 
> Wtf did no-one tag me into this??
> 
> :drool:


  Looks good dont she


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

A1243R said:


> Looks good dont she


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Truly Thank you all so much. I will Refeed tomorrow...And I'm looking forward to it! Thank you for all the positive thoughts and advice! The diets been killing me! I am so scared of loosing mass! THANK YOU!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Keeks said:


> Looking great! We all have our moments when dieting, it can get damn tough but worth it in the end, don't let it get to you too much.
> 
> As A1243R says, re-feed should help, and don't let scales mess with your head, they can really make you doubt yourself, but go off photos, clothes, measurements etc and use the scales as a rough guide. Same with the tiredness, can affect how you feel things are going, I can never seem to think straight when dieting, so the minds games seem even worse.
> 
> Have a fab holiday!


I'm half tempted to just hide my scales, it's fast becoming a daily obsession to weigh in every morning!



Verno said:


> View attachment 113648


Ha ha!! Thank you!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> I'm half tempted to just hide my scales, it's fast becoming a daily obsession to weigh in every morning!


Don't concentrate too much in the scales, go by the mirror. Keep up with the training and diet, you won't lose mass


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Grace45 said:


> I'm half tempted to just hide my scales, it's fast becoming a daily obsession to weigh in every morning!
> 
> Ha ha!! Thank you!


Weigh in once a week, twice at most!!! The scales feck your head up... you look great, use the mirror or my eyes :whistling: Seriously though use the mirror if your happy with how your looking or the way your heading the ignore the scales!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Verno said:


> Don't concentrate too much in the scales, go by the mirror. Keep up with the training and diet, you won't lose mass


it's incredibly confusing that I haven't dropped a single bit of weight for nearly 3 weeks. But that photo just posted was 13july/13 August! So something's defiantly happened just no weight drop. Go figure!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Weigh in once a week, twice at most!!! The scales feck your head up... you look great, use the mirror or my eyes :whistling: Seriously though use the mirror if your happy with how your looking or the way your heading the ignore the scales!


I know that's been the source of my problem combined with general lack of calories and I've got myself into a crazy mental rut. I'm picking myself apart, some things are leaning out other aren't! Scales can go...


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> Ha ha!! Thank you!


lol no problem! Credit where it's due 

you are dropping fat and water but yiur adding muscle, hence the difference in pictures


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Noooo, don't weigh in every day, that will mess with your head, once a week as a guide but go off everything else more than the scales.

I've had weeks in prep where the scales didn't move but took weekly pics, the difference in the pics was clear. Take pics maybe once a week/fortnight, same clothes, pose, mirror etc and then compare, then if you compare these with the scales, you'll see just how much the scales can make you doubt yourself.


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Verno said:


> lol no problem! Credit where it's due
> 
> you are dropping fat and water but yiur adding muscle, hence the difference in pictures


I didn't perceive that to be a possibility on the calories I have been eating!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Keeks said:


> Noooo, don't weigh in every day, that will mess with your head, once a week as a guide but go off everything else more than the scales.
> 
> I've had weeks in prep where the scales didn't move but took weekly pics, the difference in the pics was clear. Take pics maybe once a week/fortnight, same clothes, pose, mirror etc and then compare, then if you compare these with the scales, you'll see just how much the scales can make you doubt yourself.


As Keeks said! :thumb:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> I didn't perceive that to be a possibility on the calories I have been eating!


ah well you might have scuppered me there lol what cals are you on now?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Verno said:


> ah well you might have scuppered me there lol what cals are you on now?


1550  Im not stalking her i swear :whistling:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

A1243R said:


> 1550
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol man after my own heart 

TDEE 1700ish?


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Verno said:


> ah well you might have scuppered me there lol what cals are you on now?


Ha Ha! 1550! I was consistently loosing on 1650, but then I got ill and fed myself up for a few days in bed. Decided to drop to 1550 to compensate over a few weeks and it all went to s**t!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> Ha Ha! 1550! I was consistently loosing on 1650, but then I got ill and fed myself up for a few days in bed. Decided to drop to 1550 to compensate over a few weeks and it all went to s**t!


lol stop yo yo'ing if your dropping consistently at 1650 but getting ill at 1550 then.................

Ill give you a prize if you get this right :wink:


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Verno said:


> lol stop yo yo'ing if your dropping consistently at 1650 but getting ill at 1550 then.................
> 
> Ill give you a prize if you get this right :wink:


No No I didnt get ill at 1550! I caught a summer flu bug at 1650...fed like a pig for 2.5 days then stalled and decided to drop to 1550! Then everything ground to a hault! Sorry I have even confused myself here! So I havent yoyo'd I made one adjustment. x


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Verno said:


> lol stop yo yo'ing if your dropping consistently at 1650 but getting ill at 1550 then.................
> 
> Ill give you a prize if you get this right :wink:


and prize...go back up to 1650?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> No No I didnt get ill at 1550! I caught a summer flu bug at 1650...fed like a pig for 2.5 days then stalled and decided to drop to 1550! Then everything ground to a hault! Sorry I have even confused myself here! So I havent yoyo'd I made one adjustment. x


Ah I see sorry my bad. I should read all of the thread really rather than just look at the pictures :innocent:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> and prize...go back up to 1650?


No stay at 1550 if that's working for you.

I misrepresented the competition, so the prize is yours by default!

Picture sent you lucky lucky lady :wink:


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Verno said:


> No stay at 1550 if that's working for you.
> 
> I misrepresented the competition, so the prize is yours by default!
> 
> Picture sent you lucky lucky lady :wink:


Ha Ha! Yay I won!!! :thumb:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> Ha Ha! Yay I won!!! :thumb:


lol you ain't seen the picture yet :scared:


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Verno said:


> lol you ain't seen the picture yet :scared:


 :confused1: Intriguing!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> Intriguing!


international man of mystery


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

@Verno suck me off


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

TommyBananas said:


> @Verno suck me off


TOMMY!! Wtf you been?

No chance mate, not after the lockjaw last time


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Verno said:


> TOMMY!! Wtf you been?
> 
> No chance mate, not after the lockjaw last time


Just don't really come on here anymore, forum is sh1t mate


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

TommyBananas said:


> Just don't really come on here anymore, forum is sh1t mate


Got really quite boring lately hasn't it!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

TommyBananas said:


> Just don't really come on here anymore, forum is sh1t mate


You do get used to it bud, I miss you :crying:



Grace45 said:


> Got really quite boring lately hasn't it!


No no I'm still here :thumb


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Verno said:


> You do get used to it bud, I miss you :crying:
> 
> No no I'm still here :thumb


you've proved your worth today


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> you've proved your worth today


Why thank you  id say that deserves another picture. I'll take the teddy off in this one though


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

So yesterday I allowed a refeed...a huge one! Tucked away 250g carbs, had an awesome nights sleep. Looked like I was pregnant when I went to bed and woke feel incredibly refreshed!!! Thank you to @Verno & @A1243R for guiding me along!!! I'm definatly watery this morning but a lot thicker and better minded then I have been for weeks!!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> So yesterday I allowed a refeed...a huge one! Tucked away 250g carbs, had an awesome nights sleep. Looked like I was pregnant when I went to bed and woke feel incredibly refreshed!!! Thank you to @Verno & @A1243R for guiding me along!!! I'm definatly watery this morning but a lot thicker and better minded then I have been for weeks!!
> 
> View attachment 113717
> 
> ...


Now that's impressive lol!!!!

youll drop the water soon enough, I'd say you needed it!

Still look hot to me :wub:


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Verno said:


> Now that's impressive lol!!!!
> 
> youll drop the water soon enough, I'd say you needed it!
> 
> Still look hot to me :wub:


wasn't lying when I said I looked pregnant!!


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Good luck with the comp,good progress so far


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Grace45 said:


> So yesterday I allowed a refeed...a huge one! Tucked away 250g carbs, had an awesome nights sleep. Looked like I was pregnant when I went to bed and woke feel incredibly refreshed!!! Thank you to @Verno & @A1243R for guiding me along!!! I'm definatly watery this morning but a lot thicker and better minded then I have been for weeks!!
> 
> View attachment 113717
> 
> ...


good good! Glad to of assistance! You look good :thumb: water will drop off within a day or two as well!

Ps love the pout even without a face picture


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

A1243R said:


> good good! Glad to of assistance! You look good :thumb: water will drop off within a day or two as well!
> 
> Ps love the pout even without a face picture


ha ha I was smirking at my plump self :thumb:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Grace45 said:


> ha ha I was smirking at my plump self :thumb:


I wouldn't call you plump matey, great body  shame about your face though 

Joking really :thumb:


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

So I've just finshed my shoulder day!!! And I had to share the effect of refeed!!! Felt amazing!!!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> So I've just finshed my shoulder day!!! And I had to share the effect of refeed!!! Felt amazing!!!
> 
> View attachment 113739


Traps delts and veins! :cool2:

Not sure about the grin though, are you advertising the phone :lol:


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Verno said:


> Traps delts and veins! :cool2:
> 
> Not sure about the grin though, are you advertising the phone :lol:


I was just super super excited!!!!!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> I was just super super excited!!!!!


You can't tell


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Grace45 said:


> So yesterday I allowed a refeed...a huge one! Tucked away 250g carbs, had an awesome nights sleep. Looked like I was pregnant when I went to bed and woke feel incredibly refreshed!!! Thank you to @Verno & @A1243R for guiding me along!!! I'm definatly watery this morning but a lot thicker and better minded then I have been for weeks!!
> 
> View attachment 113717
> 
> ...


You look great love your feminine shape


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

arcticfox said:


> You look great love your feminine shape


thank you very much!!!


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Distinct lack of a spoon.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Looks like you had a good pump... good to see the veins as Verno said to :thumb:

The face is the problem again  Although the tongue piercing is good


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Dazza said:


> Distinct lack of a spoon.


I provided spoons and a fork about 3-4 months ago...not doing it again! Vern can back my gender up!



A1243R said:


> Looks like you had a good pump... good to see the veins as Verno said to :thumb:
> 
> The face is the problem again  Although the tongue piercing is good


ha ha!!! Why is my face a problem I was happy!!! Thank you


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Grace45 said:


> I provided spoons and a fork about 3-4 months ago...not doing it again! Vern can back my gender up!
> 
> ha ha!!! Why is my face a problem I was happy!!! Thank you


Dont worry ill let you off... glad the refeed made you feel better though... when cutting i would personally aim for one at least once a fortnight if not once a week... keeps your metabolism high as well!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Dazza said:


> Distinct lack of a spoon.





Grace45 said:


> Vern can back my gender up!


I certainly can :wub:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Verno said:


> I certainly can :wub:


Woah... whats this special treatment that @@Verno has been receiving @Grace45 it isnt fair


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Woah... whats this special treatment that @@Verno has been receiving @Grace45 it isnt fair


ha ha! No special treatment! I'm equally thankful to you both! X


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

A1243R said:


> Woah... whats this special treatment that @@Verno has been receiving @Grace45 it isnt fair





Grace45 said:


> ha ha! No special treatment! I'm equally thankful to you both! X


And you said I was special :crying:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Grace45 said:


> ha ha! No special treatment! I'm equally thankful to you both! X





Verno said:


> And you said I was special :crying:


For one moment i thought Vern had been getting special intimate photos


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

A1243R said:


> For one moment i thought Vern had been getting special intimate photos


Naaaaaaaaaaaaah :wink:


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

A1243R said:


> For one moment i thought Vern had been getting special intimate photos


He only sends them.


----------



## e1usive (Sep 16, 2012)

Looking good - goodluck!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

So you lot in this thread are super special to me...

I am leaning out and my calories are UP!!! With the help of @Verno we discovered my TDEE was most probably higher then I had anticipated and so sitting at 1500cals a day was just too low...I wasnt getting anywhere! Having bumped back up to 1700 I seem to be feeling better and most importantly looking better!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Grace45 said:


> So you lot in this thread are super special to me...
> 
> I am leaning out and my calories are UP!!! With the help of @Verno we discovered my TDEE was most probably higher then I had anticipated and so sitting at 1500cals a day was just too low...I wasnt getting anywhere! Having bumped back up to 1700 I seem to be feeling better and most importantly looking better!


Proof is in the pudding! If you are looking better that's all you can ask for!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Proof is in the pudding! If you are looking better that's all you can ask for!


Big thank you for helping me! x


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Grace45 said:


> Big thank you for helping me! x


Dont worry, thats what we are here for! Are you adding calories back up before holiday?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> So you lot in this thread are super special to me...
> 
> I am leaning out and my calories are UP!!! With the help of @Verno we discovered my TDEE was most probably higher then I had anticipated and so sitting at 1500cals a day was just too low...I wasnt getting anywhere! Having bumped back up to 1700 I seem to be feeling better and most importantly looking better!


I'm just glad we got you sorted. You had me really worried there for a while.

I have no hair left!!! :crying:



A1243R said:


> Dont worry, thats what we are here for! Are you adding calories back up before holiday?


Yes mate she's slowly coming back up to maintenance.


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Dont worry, thats what we are here for! Are you adding calories back up before holiday?


Yep going I am adding 50 a day! So by Saturday I will be back to maintenance



Verno said:


> I'm just glad we got you sorted. You had me really worried there for a while.
> 
> I have no hair left!!!


. Ha Ha!!! Apologies...I've made my husband bald too! Its a talent


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Well that's it! I fly today so this cut if over!!' I've been raising my calories slowly over the last week back up to 1800 and believe it or not it's kickstarted loosing again! Im only down .5kg to 57 but that's the most progress the scale has seen for weeks! Even though I know physically I have been leaning out!

So im going to go and enjoy 2 weeks in the sun in Turkey...and I will check in when I am back!!!!!

Here is a picture update of start to finish...I'm quite proud of the changes I have made in 8 weeks. I'm down 9lb and haven't lost mass like I thought I had!

See you soon!!


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Enjoy your holiday hun, WELL DONE


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> Well that's it! I fly today so this cut if over!!' I've been raising my calories slowly over the last week back up to 1800 and believe it or not it's kickstarted loosing again! Im only down .5kg to 57 but that's the most progress the scale has seen for weeks! Even though I know physically I have been leaning out!
> 
> So im going to go and enjoy 2 weeks in the sun in Turkey...and I will check in when I am back!!!!!
> 
> ...


Well there really is only two words I can think of here. HUBBA HUBBA :drool:


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Verno said:


> Well there really is only two words I can think of here. HUBBA HUBBA :drool:


ha ha!!!! Why thank you!!!! And you @arcticfox


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

@Verno F OFF she's MINE hahah especially with that butt


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

arcticfox said:


> @Verno F OFF she's MINE hahah especially with that butt


I hate to say it bud but I think you lost a loooooong time ago :sneaky2:

@Grace45 likes a 12" picture and a six pack of wispas!!


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Verno said:


> I hate to say it bud but I think you lost a loooooong time ago :sneaky2:
> 
> @Grace45 likes a 12" picture and a six pack of wispas!!


Ill fight you for her, AHAHAH you have already lost. I would go all mike tyson on your ass


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

arcticfox said:


> Ill fight you for her, AHAHAH you have already lost. I would go all mike tyson on your ass


Maybe but I do a good sympathy routine


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

@Grace45 your going to have to pick


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

arcticfox said:


> @Grace45 your going to have to pick


O' oh! :crying:

Just so you know @Grace45 I wouldn't put tat sort of pressure on you :whistling:


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Verno said:


> O' oh! :crying:
> 
> Just so you know @Grace45 I wouldn't put tat sort of pressure on you :whistling:


She like the pressure, Im very intense


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm back!!

Had a lovely break...trained twice! Ate a load of cream cake every day and gained 2kg! Already lost 1kg, so was holding a ton of water!!

Fell out out of the coach on Sunday at the Turkish airport and tore the ligaments in my ankle! But still back on track with training just no legs for a while!

What have I missed how have we all been???


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> I'm back!!
> 
> Had a lovely break...trained twice! Ate a load of cream cake every day and gained 2kg! Already lost 1kg, so was holding a ton of water!!
> 
> ...


Welcime back Grace!

My life is now whole again :bounce:

Oooooooo that ankle looks nasty!! :crying:


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Welcome back. Looking well.

Pain in the ass with the ligaments, I've done that, very painful... Good on ya for not letting it stop your training though, just be careful not to make it worse.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Grace45 said:


> I'm back!!
> 
> Had a lovely break...trained twice! Ate a load of cream cake every day and gained 2kg! Already lost 1kg, so was holding a ton of water!!
> 
> ...


Welcome back, Glad u had a good holiday, Is that VERNO in bed with you if so were off.


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

arcticfox said:


> Welcome back, Glad u had a good holiday, Is that VERNO in bed with you if so were off.


Ha Ha! No verno...just my husband!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> How does your training days look, like what typical exercises do you do? Reps, sets and the kind of weight your pushing out of interest?


I do a 5 day split, Chest, back & hams, Arms, Shoulders, quads & glutes. I have all my compounds (squat 80kg 8-10 reps for 4 sets, Dead lifts 90kg 6 reps for 4 sets etc) I generally try to get 5-6 exercises in ranging 10-12 reps for 3 or 4 sets. I change things up every few weeks to keep it fresh!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> Looks good, similar to my own sessions. Good weight on squats for reps btw. Nice work :thumb


Thank you! xx


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Grace45 said:


> Ha Ha! No verno...just my husband!


I would say thats fine then but its not HAHAHAHA, Right ill just have to stick with my wife and Verno as my side Biatch LOL

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

arcticfox said:


> Welcome back, Glad u had a good holiday, Is that VERNO in bed with you if so were off.





Grace45 said:


> Ha Ha! No verno...just my husband!


 :whistling: :whistling:


----------

